# Future grass control at conroe



## blanked (Sep 23, 2007)

Will TPW continue to load up on carp as needed or do they have a different game plan in the future


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

I don't know why they keep stocking g them! Some of they bow fishermen shoot them then line them up on the boat ramps take pictures and then leave them there to rot in the sun! The lake needs the grass beds that grew from the drought a few years back to help sustain life and a good ecosystem in the lake! IMO . Plus hit one of those big ones with a prop and see $300-$500 worth of damage it does!!!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Awesome... just what Conroe needs, less grass and growth, for spawning. Maybe TPWD and SJRA can find even more effective ways to stunt the growth of gamefish!


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm not sure but I Remember last time I went there I had to clean grass off my lower unit every 5 mins


----------



## CB Aggie (Jan 7, 2014)

let it grow! back in the day I have been told the grass was great and so was the fishing for crappie and bass


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

It used to be a much better lake than it is now for rap pie and black bass even perch! Yes grass and hydrilla was an issue but the lake young and the boat technology was too! I can tell you that it would take a lot of time to get the grass back to that point! I've cleaned those carp for bait and found fish in their stomachs vegetarians my A$& !!! Kinda like those whale sharks that just open their mouths and scoop up everything in their paths. Whatever Government who voted on this? My rant and rave!


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Crappie


----------



## jaybird1 (Jan 21, 2008)

*carp tpw*

surely they learned from their lake austin boondoggle


----------



## woodduckhunter (Jan 8, 2012)

unfortunately, lake Conroe was not built to provide a recreational opportunity. it was built for a water reservoir. fishing and boating is just a by product. There was a study done on how much less water a lake full of grass can hold. As it comes back, I will be highly surprised if it isn't killed immediately with spray/chemicals or more carp


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Isn't that true of most all reservoirs in Texas?


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

CroakerSpit said:


> Isn't that true of most all reservoirs in Texas?


Yup.


----------



## Dmelcher (Apr 20, 2010)

There was a study done on how much less water a lake full of grass can hold. 

Humm....Maybe they should take that study to the people that run the Addicks reservoir ....Then maybe they wouldn't have to close Hwy. 6


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Over 65,000 hunting/fishing liscense were sold between Montgomery and walker counties last year alone! That a heck of a lot of recreational dollars spent in on or around the greater lake Conroe area just so city of Houston can flush their toilets! Just saying A good analyst can compile imperical datum to reflect a view any way they want. A lot of the small communities surrounding the lake rely on these sportsmen to spend their money as they visit and utilize the ares without them you probably would have to pack and fuel up before you went because if not there would be no business to cater to anyone! My $0.02 CS


----------



## Bearkat (Jul 18, 2008)

woodduckhunter said:


> unfortunately, lake Conroe was not built to provide a recreational opportunity. it was built for a water reservoir. fishing and boating is just a by product. There was a study done on how much less water a lake full of grass can hold. As it comes back, I will be highly surprised if it isn't killed immediately with spray/chemicals or more carp


Maybe they will just add the cost to my water bill. SJRA is already raping us to deliver water from Conroe to The Woodlands.


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

They need to capture some of this flood water instead of letting it all go flooding everyone downstream! Drill a huge hole directly into the lone star aquafier recharge that sucker and quit the vicious cycle of drought and flood logistically use your head! SJRA and TRA build another reservoir between Centerville and Dallas catch it clean it and use it I Say!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Lets see, take someones family land for another reservoir? NO WAY !!!!! How about people starting to conserve water.

City of Houston no longer has control of the water in Lake Conroe. SJRA now controls it.

TPWD does not control the grass in Lake Conroe. They have allowed the home owners to say how many carp are released into the lake. This should not be possible. The state should control the lake for all and not the home owners. Lake was built for drinking water not recreation be it fishing , swimming, or skiing.

I miss the old Lake Conroe.


----------

